# Cruze noise & idle



## blueflash2011 (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a 2011 cruze with the 1.8 as well. This happens to me when I would have the ac on. I recently replaced my sparkplugs with ACDelco iridium gapped at .30" and have not seen any drops in rpms. It's been about 400 miles since replacing them. I've been driving with the A/C frequently due to the high summer temps.


----------

